# I am planning some classes in 2022



## Richard King 2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Just letting everyone know I am cutting way back on my classes in 2022.  I hope to only teach small 1 to 4 student classes in my home shop in Cottage Grove Minnesota.  I have been asked to travel to Salt Lake City and Springfield VT to teach a class there too, but I may have  to say no as traveling is difficult now.


----------



## dkemppai (Jan 10, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> Just letting everyone know I am cutting way back on my classes in 2022.  I hope to only teach small 1 to 4 student classes in my home shop in Cottage Grove Minnesota.  I have been asked to travel to Salt Lake City and Springfield VT to teach a class there too, but I may have  to say no as traveling is difficult now.



What sorts of classes would be covered? Basic scraping, or machine rebuilding? How long do they typically run?

I have a small import mill-dill (RF-29 type) that I would really love to dial in for small precision work. (I know only about enough to be dangerous, but do have a pretty good understanding of the concepts involved.)

Dan


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 12, 2022)

Class Outline:

I posted class outline info inside my forum at the top - Ricard King Scraping -. 

You can bring parts of your Rung Fu, but it would be difficult for you to complete it in the class.  I would suggest you send  the table, or saddle and base to a grind shop or mill the surfaces prior to the class.  RF's are notorious for being "rough" and not very accurately machined from the factory.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jan 21, 2022)

We now have 3 Students coming to the Feb 9- 13 Cottage Grove, MN class.  could take 1 more class
 2 for the Cottage Grove, MN March 8 - 12, Class - could use 2 more students
4 for the April 5  - 9, 2022 Salt Lake City UT  Class  -  Could use 3 more students
All of these classes will take place.  
Rich


----------



## Richard King 2 (Feb 16, 2022)

Richard King 2 said:


> We now have 3 Students coming to the Feb 9- 13 Cottage Grove, MN class.  could take 1 more class
> 2 for the Cottage Grove, MN March 8 - 12, Class - could use 2 more students
> 4 for the April 5  - 9, 2022 Salt Lake City UT  Class  -  Could use 3 more students
> All of these classes will take place.
> Rich


Just finished the Feb class last week.  We had 2 students.  
The March MN class has 3 now.  I could handle 1 more
The April Class in Salt Lake now has 5 plus the host.  I could do 2 more.

Last weeks class.  Jan the student testing his South Bend lathe saddle and cross slide- his project that he brought in his suitcase.  Matt, Hand scraping his Keith Rucker camelback


----------

